# Sundown Sunday 3-7



## powhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking to be great weather..Hopefully the moguls will have expanded...Gonna do the 12-4 shift


steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2010)

Gonna try.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me as a very strong maybe. As long as nothing comes up I am there.


----------



## Trev (Mar 3, 2010)

Was planning to hit it in the afternoon as well.. should see me there.. 1pm ish..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2010)

will be there in spirit but not with my skis.. elsewhere with kids that day.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2010)

Should be good to go here. Forecast is mostly sunny and 44*F. Sundown spring bumpin' is here! I hope they get the field extended by then.


----------



## Trev (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a nice crowd !

Hope we can get some runs in together during the afternoon !


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2010)

Jonnypoach, and I will be there at 1130


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2010)

Trev said:


> Hope we can get some runs in together during the afternoon !



Most of us will be easy to find.... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2010)

If they don't get too much further down GB with the bumps it will be easy for us to walk up and probably get 50 runs an hour in!


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

I should be there around noon on Sunday. Sunny and 46!  Hopefully they get the seeding down into the steeper section at least. I'll be there with the family tomorrow so I'll scope it out.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow in the morning with the nephew, i'll keep an eye out for you and the girls.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2010)

i won't be @ sundown sunday but i was going back thru old TR's to get psyched for some skiing this weekend.  came across this one from just about 1 year ago, hopefully sunday will be a repeat for you guys.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i won't be @ sundown sunday but i was going back thru old TR's to get psyched for some skiing this weekend.  came across this one from just about 1 year ago, hopefully sunday will be a repeat for you guys.



Yeah! Maybe a return of the puffer fish!


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2010)

Bumps are seeded top to bottom! Spacing looks perfect. 47 and sunny tomorrow. Come ski them in. It's going to be epic.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 6, 2010)

See you cats tomorrow

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 6, 2010)

how late will you guys be there?  i might not be able to get there until 3 or 4.  i really want to hit those before the weekend is over.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 6, 2010)

Roll Call!!!


Powhunter
JonnyPoach


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2010)

Powhunter
JonnyPoach 
o3jeff


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2010)

Powhunter
JonnyPoach 
o3jeff 
MR. evil


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 6, 2010)

the bumps have been skied in  they are looking good

will be there sunday as well


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2010)

they LOOKED awesome today:







powhunter
JonnyPoach
o3jeff
MR. evil
MrMagic
Greg

I'll be there 12 til ???


----------



## Trev (Mar 6, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Roll Call!!!
> 
> 
> Powhunter
> JonnyPoach



I'm in, shooting for a pre 2pm arrival.. solid 3-4 hours...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try to get out there again tomorrow.  It may have to be a short session though.  Probably starting around noon.


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll be there for 11am. Gotta leave by 4:30. Gonna be sick!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2010)

gunbarrel mogul gathering I.  of many i hope.

like i said in another thread, i wont be there for long but i cant miss this.  highs in the 50's, all sun, new bumps tasty buds....wait, what?


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 6, 2010)

ill be there around 1130 till 2 as i got to work tomarrow eve


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2010)

Be there around 12:30 til the legs give out.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 7, 2010)

powhunter
JonnyPoach
o3jeff
MR. evil
MrMagic
Greg
2knees
Madroch
Bvibert

See ya there


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like I'll be there around 11, probably ski until 2 or so.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2010)

man, looks like you guys are in for an epic day.  

one of these years I'll make it down for March Gunny Madness


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

leaving now.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2010)

aiming for a 1:00pm arrival time


----------



## Trev (Mar 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> aiming for a 1:00pm arrival time




Probably there for 1:30... trying for sooner 

Today is shirt optional I think.. lol


----------

